
Show HN: Stack Match – Find engineering jobs that match your preferred stack - yonasb
http://stackshare.io/match?ref=hackernews
======
nostrademons
A neat followup might be to take the job-search data and then put together a
list of which technologies have the highest developer interest. This could be
quite useful for companies or projects trying to decide on a tech-stack or
tooling.

Even better would be to compare supply vs. demand and come up with a ranking
of tech combinations that people _want_ to work with but few companies are
using. For example, Rust + Postgres gives _one_ result that's actually hiring.
That one company could conceivably get quite a boost to their hiring efforts
if there are many developers that want to work with Rust + Postgres, and other
companies that pick that tech company would also get a similar boost until it
gets oversaturated.

------
itsitsandwhich
Interesting way to search for jobs. I feel a bit weird though in that I'm
drawn to jobs more based on the business domain and problems being solved than
the particular technology used for the implementation. Getting asked 'what is
your stack' always felt like a weird lead in vs. what problems you are solving
day to day, but I feel mostly alone in this sentiment...

~~~
BjoernKW
I can absolutely understand and I feel the same way. I can't understand this
infatuation with stacks. They're just a tool for solving a problem. If another
tool is better for solving a particular problem then you should use that. It's
nothing to be obsessed with.

If you present yourself as just a bunch of TLAs you're effectively selling
yourself short. Put bluntly, if you do that you're presenting yourself as a
code monkey who turns other people's ideas and solutions into that nasty
computer code the people who do the "real thinking" can't be bothered to deal
with.

Besides, your favourite stack today might fall out of favour tomorrow. If you
invested a disproportionate amount of time into learning all the intricacies
of that particular stack you might have wasted a lot of time.

Being able to analyze and solve problems regardless of the toolset is a skill
that likely will never fall out of favour.

~~~
bbcbasic
But the job ads and interviews I've seen and been to are all heavily about the
stack and very little about other qualities. E.g. changing language is
considered making me junior from senior and halving my salary. Only exception
would be a newer tech e.g. GO where perhaps getting experienced people is
tough.

------
piaste
Searching for F# seems to return all .NET-using companies, even if they're
explicitly listing only C# or only VB.NET in their page.

Perhaps you could add a "search related tools" flag? I can imagine an
experienced Java developer being OK with Kotlin and Scala jobs, but maybe a
Scala fan wants to look specifically for Scala postings and avoid the majority
of general JVM positions.

But in any case, sort by match % by default! I had to scroll quite a bit down
to find the first actually-F# result, even though it was (correctly) matched
as a 100% match and all the ones above were at 0%.

~~~
yonasb
Good idea! Related searches makes a lot of sense. We'll look into that. And
sorting by % should already be happening, but it's clearly not. We'll fix it.

------
scribu
This is pretty cool!

Feature request: Allow me to filter by technologies that a company _doesn 't_
use.

~~~
Zikes
I second this, I'd love to put e.g. -Java in a search.

~~~
guywithabike
Stack Overflow Jobs allows you to do this, in addition to specifying the
technologies that you like to work with.

------
hbcondo714
In my case where I am stack agnostic, I actually found it better to clear out
the tech stack input and see all openings in my location.

------
nzoschke
Nice! This is a really interesting way to approach a job search.

I recall a few times in my career when I didn't like the technology choices
being made at my current employer, which prompted me to look for new
opportunities with the tools I did want to use.

There are a ton more things to consider about a new job, but the tools you
will be asked to work with every day are certainly a factor.

This helps sort it out.

~~~
elcct
If company is relatively new you can still help it steer into right
technologies, so not always it is a deal breaker

------
rjbrock
I definitely recommend using HTTPS on this site. I would rather not have all
of my calls logged on a company server somewhere (especially if someone works
at a company that cares about this sort of thing)

~~~
yonasb
Switching over is on our to-do list. Totally understand if you're not
comfortable using it though. We'll have it behind HTTPS soon!

------
pmontra
Well done with room for improvement. Please add a remote/onsite switch. Other
useful switches would be full time/part time and employee /freelancer. I'd go
for remote, part time, freelancer so I won't use a service that makes me skim
through hundreds of job listings before finding the one I want to see.

------
Can_Not
\- Being able to sort my stack would be nice. I put up my company and noticed
that random small libraries I added dominated the first few positions instead
of the bigger elements.

\- The scrollbars (or iframe?) and typeaheads can be pretty slow on mobile.

\- The scrollbars (or iframe?) end up with a lot of unnecessary whitespace and
may be difficult to navigate.

------
Zikes
[http://stackshare.io/nutanix/nutanix](http://stackshare.io/nutanix/nutanix)

148 technologies in their stack, practically guaranteed to match every search.
This tool will need some moderation to be of any use to developers.

~~~
yonasb
That count is actually inaccurate. They've added a ton of tools to be approved
that are not visible (or searchable in that interface) but are included in the
count. We'll fix that. It's rare that a company lists things they don't use;
it's not very helpful for them.

------
kshvmdn
A few weeks ago at Hack the North (UWaterloo), a few friends and I built
exactly this.

We literally aggregated all of our company data from StackShare, only
difference was that we parsed their resumes for the preferred
languages/technologies instead of having them manually enter it.

Glad to see our idea had some validity!

Link for those curious: [https://github.com/kshvmdn/find-me-a-
job](https://github.com/kshvmdn/find-me-a-job).

------
demircancelebi
I made something similar recently that only works with HN's monthly who is
hiring posts. Check it out:
[https://www.whoishiringpp.com](https://www.whoishiringpp.com)

------
crummy
When I filter location to Berlin, it shows three different Berlins in the US -
but after selecting the first the results appear to be in Germany (what I was
looking for).

~~~
yonasb
Yeah, we noticed that too :( Still working on a fix. We're using Places
([https://github.com/algolia/places](https://github.com/algolia/places)) and
haven't yet found a great way to improve relevance for our use case.

------
denzell
No Angular2?

